# Ahhh I can't decide!



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

*EDIT: Seems like 1 & 2 are the favorites *

The beagle rescue I volunteer for is having a calendar contest. I want to submit at least two pictures. I would just do all four, but they ask for a donation with each picture...and I just bought my friends wedding gift and paid a chunk of my student loan, so I don't have a whole lot of extra money to spare haha

SO...which two of these pictures do you think I should enter into the contest?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

number two for me. 

and your sig pic.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I like 2 and 4.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I like 1 and 2


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

I like 1 and 4.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I like 1 and 2. We aren't very helpful are we?


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i like 1 & 2


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I like 1, 2 and 4.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, I'm gonna go with 1 & 2


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I like #2 and #4 best.


----------

